# Cut cable cord



## ruggburne (Jan 21, 2008)

I moved into a new apartment and will not be here long enough to want to put any major money into this.  I have cable television provided in my building but the cord in my room has been cut.  I have used a very simple connector cord that attached to the end of the severed wire and the input on my TV.  This cord didn't have any ribbing or special connection, just a wire sticking out with a simple housing.   The image is still very fuzzy or the signal is too weak to have any image and I would like a clearer signal.  Is there anything I use to make the signal stronger?

Emily


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome Ruggburne:
Call the cable company and make sure it is turned on.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 21, 2008)

Call the company and see if it is turned on ...like Glenn said. Then if it is on try to cut a piece of cable off, about 3-5 inchs if possible. Then take the piece down to the local radio shack or other video type store. They will tell you if you have the correct connection and show you how to hook it up correctly.
Unless the cable company comes out for nothing, then let them fix it.

Also if there are to many splitters (other people sharing the same line) in the line it makes the signal weak.
Good luck.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 21, 2008)

For a couple of bucks, you can purchase (just about anywhere; Kmart, Walmart, "Big Box", Radio Shack, etc...) a DIY cable end.  Probably not getting a good ground to the cable sheilding inside.


----------



## guyod (Jan 21, 2008)

when you go to the store you will need to a twist on end. there is 2 types. the cimped kind which you need a special tool for and the twist on.  
There are 2 different sized cables RJ6 and RJ45. RJ6 is the thicker type normally only used as a main line coming from the pole to the main splitter.  like kok said its only a couple of bucks. and just follow the instructions with the connector.


----------

